# Ethernet Controller for Windows XP



## kmwillis879 (Jan 13, 2008)

I was trying to install a wireless router on a Toshiba Notebook with Windows XP. The install program could not find an internet connection. Somehow running the program deleted the ethernet driver. In the device manager the ethernet controller has a yellow exclamation over it. How do I fix this? I am having to run my dsl with a usb.


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

Click Start> right click my computer> properties>>hardware>device manager>find the netwrok device>right click>uninstall>reboot. Should re-install both the network card and the driver


----------



## kmwillis879 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks...that got my driver installed again, but now it says it cannot renew my ip address...still can't get an internet connection without the usb. Any advice?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

kmwillis879 said:


> Thanks...that got my driver installed again, but now it says it cannot renew my ip address...still can't get an internet connection without the usb. Any advice?


First check to see if your current Network Address begins with 169.xxx.xxx.xxx. If it does then MS is assigning the network address not the DHCP client.

Next check your firewall. More than one bad install has been known to cause the firewall to turn OFF access. You might even have to remove it and re-install it.

These are just my personal experiences with routers and NIC's speaking.

HTH

Bill


----------



## skms11 (Apr 8, 2009)

I do not use a network but wireless access to the net but on every boot I get a message that Windows has found a new device and it is to be installed . Uninstalling and rebooting did not solve the problem. The second problem is my USB hubs have stopped working neither my printer nor my phone is recogonised or work. Pl advise. [email protected]


----------

